# CAMS gemmaster software



## HowieT (Dec 8, 2006)

I've got a CAMS 1V/2P.

I'm having problems with the DXF and AI import features on GemMaster Software version 2,9,9,0408-1.

I'm trying to use Coreldraw to make designs with circles for stones, then export to dxf or ai, then import to gemmaster for setting on my CAMS machine.

When I try to import ai format it crashes every time.

dxf is better, but it skips stones.

I'm pretty sure I've tried all combinations of export settings from Corel with no success.

Is there anyone out there who is able to get this feature working from a Corel export?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I am not sure I can help, but:

1.) Make sure that the stones in Corel are *perfect circles* and NOT ellipses. I am using a Corel macro to make every circle uniform.

2.) The circles - I think - must have hairline outlines. The color of the outline will be the color of the stone (as far as I remeber).

3.) At .ai export choose Illustrator 7 or 8 only.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HowieT (Dec 8, 2006)

Thats really helpful, I'll give it a try.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I was told to use the gem master 2, 9f, 10 0511 software.

1) As stated before, in corel, save as AI, but version 8.

My theory on the reason why gem master is skipping stones, is because of the spacing between the stones.

Here are some of my theories that seems to work well on importing:

In Corel draw, always draw your stones at the larger spectrum of the import conversion rules.

For Example ss6 can be 1.71 to 2.51... Draw at 2.51 (mm)
SS 10 can me 2.51 to 3.26, draw at 3.26 (mm)

I believe the "set size" in gem master is the size it converts it down to. So basically if your drawing it below the set size in corel draw, it just makes the size bigger in gem master and then when they overlap, it just knocks them both out.

There is a really good and cheap macro, dz shaping tool, that has a find and replace feature. I might have quit rhinestones without it!


----------

